# some pics i made at the local reptile store :



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Here some pics i made last week when visiting the local reptile store which is one of my favorites places in town









store pics


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

Wow they got a nice collection thanks for sharing


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

wow!!!! so nice!!!!


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

wow that is awesome...


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

That is quite the reptile store!


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

That's awesome, wish there was one like that around here!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice pics and that store is pretty cool.
Great selection.
How is pricing ?


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Wow very nice store! Thanks for sharing


----------



## sassyO (Jan 30, 2006)

looks like my house, My son came home with a millipead yesturday. when does it end. I will post some pics once he cleans his room...lol


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

thats sweeeeeet.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Awsome looking store.

Looks like they have a pretty nice selection too


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)




----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

that looks like a great store. thanks for shareing


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Where is that store?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Wow. That store has some killer selection!

Working there must be fun.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

wow that is an awesome store, everything there is awesome exept the spider :laugh:


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Big store great shoots buddy.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Thanks everybody











Dr.Zoidberg said:


> *Where is that store?*


In my place, Leeuwarden The Netherlands


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for sharing







That place looks like heaven


----------



## jaejae (Apr 16, 2005)

WOW...that is insane...

I would be like a kid in a candy store...

Jay


----------

